# How do I take a DVD and put it in my Tivo Now Playing?



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have tried to do this once before but didn't have success. I have the 1tb Western Digital esat drive so I would like to put 2 DVD's on my Tivo in Now Playing.

What do I need to do to convert the DVD to .tivo?

Thank you,

Shane


----------



## djenk2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Try using DVDFab to copy the DVD to hard drive and then use VideoReDo TVSuite to convert those .vob files to a .mpg or .tivo file and then use TivoDesktop to share the .mpg file to tivo. There might be an easier way but that is how I've been doing it.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Shanezam203 said:


> ...What do I need to do to convert the DVD to .tivo?


Shane,
Is this for a Mac or a PeeeCeee?


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

AudioNutz said:


> Shane,
> Is this for a Mac or a PeeeCeee?


PC guys.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

Shanezam203 said:


> PC guys.


You don't really need it to be a .tivo file. Just a regular mpeg-2 (which is what you get from ripping the DVD) will work fine. You can use Tivo Desktop to push it out, or if you're willing to install another tool, I highly recommend 'pytivo'.


----------



## Berryman1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

I use (software name removed) to get them into a single .vob file, some meta data generator (forgot the name,sorry) to name the file what i want it to say on the tivo and pytivo to move the files over. It works really well.


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Yoav said:


> You don't really need it to be a .tivo file. Just a regular mpeg-2 (which is what you get from ripping the DVD) will work fine. You can use Tivo Desktop to push it out, or if you're willing to install another tool, I highly recommend 'pytivo'.


Can pyTiVo convert from DVD though?


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

AudioNutz said:


> Can pyTiVo convert from DVD though?


Yes, as long as it has been ripped first to MPG or VOB


----------



## AudioNutz (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I knew pytivo could accept a mpg file. I was hoping I missed the part where it did the actual transcoding directly from the DVD files.


----------



## Berryman1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

The vob files on a dvd are mpg. You can just change the extension if you want but there is no need. Tivo understands the vob as it is. No need to transcode.


----------



## Berryman1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry let me clairify what I said. The dvd is most likely protected and split into many 1GB files. You need something to fix all that and get it into one unprotected file. from there you can send it without much trouble.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Berryman1979 said:


> Sorry let me clairify what I said. The dvd is most likely protected and split into many 1GB files. You need something to fix all that and get it into one unprotected file. from there you can send it without much trouble.


I think you are correct, what will I need in this case?

Pytivo?


----------



## Berryman1979 (Mar 4, 2009)

No pytivo is like tivo desktop plus, only far more flexable and free. What you are looking for is of questionable legality. Fair use vs. DMCA and all that jazz. I'm not sure what I can say without getting in trouble. Just google DVD ripping and you can learn a lot.


----------



## Yoav (Jan 13, 2007)

AudioNutz said:


> Yeah, I knew pytivo could accept a mpg file. I was hoping I missed the part where it did the actual transcoding directly from the DVD files.


Is this on your mac? If so, instead of DVDFab you can install VLC and use "Streaming/Export Wizard" to save it out to an mpeg-2 with no transcoding.

Personally, I'd still go with Handbrake and rip it to a nice mp4 file instead though. Then stream the mp4 to the tivo. Takes longer since you're ripping AND transcoding, but you'll end up with a smaller file to keep around....


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I used DVD shrink andon my PC I now have a folder with the DVD name and in it is a folder for Audio and one for Video. 

Inside the Video is 4gig of individual files, what do I need to do so this is 1 file, and how do I then convert it to .tivo or something that the Tivo will read?

Thank you, I am making progress.


----------



## djenk2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Use "VideoReDo" to convert that folder to a .tivo file and then use "TivoDesktop" to share the .tivo file to tivo. I'm sure there are other programs that do the same job as "VideoReDo" but "VideoReDo" is the most popular.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Does the "video" folder have files with the extension ".vob"? I don't know why the audio folder(s) show up, but .vob files should have both your audio and video.

I've been able to use .vob files to recreate new DVDs using my computer's DVD authoring software and its DVD burner.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

Open a Command Window and navigate to the VIDEO_TS folder that contains the VOB files you want to join. The MS PowerToy "Open Command Window Here" makes this part a lot easier.

Type the following command (assuming that there are 3 VOBs):

Copy /b VTS_01_1.VOB+VTS_02_1.VOB+VTS_03_1.VOB MovieFile.mpg


----------



## djenk2 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know why but the command Copy /b VTS_01_1.VOB+VTS_02_1.VOB+VTS_03_1.VOB MovieFile.mpg was only successful in copying the first .vob file so I tried an old dos technique and it seems to work. I created a .bat file named mpg.bat with the following lines in it.

Echo off
cls
echo Combining .VOB files into one .MPG file
echo This may take some time so be patient
REM Copy /b VTS_01_1.VOB+VTS_02_1.VOB+VTS_03_1.VOB MovieFile.mpg
type VTS_01_1.VOB > Movie.mpg
type VTS_01_2.VOB >> Movie.mpg
type VTS_01_3.VOB >> Movie.mpg
type VTS_01_4.VOB >> Movie.mpg
type VTS_01_5.VOB >> Movie.mpg
cls
echo Combining has completed!
dir *.mpg

If there are less than 5 VOB files there will be an error but you won't see it and it will complete successfully.

Thanks Ckought for pointing out that .vob files are the same as .mpg files. I never would have guessed....


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

On linux we have a little command line tool called "vobcopy". You type in vobcopy -l and in a couple minutes the movie is wherever you typed in the command, it will copy all the files into one large .vob file that you can name anything you like. I seem to remember reading that windows had a similar program, probably even better, called vob2mpg and it will copy the vob files to one large mpg file. 

I don't know how well either program works with copy protected movies as I don't do that sort of thing and I certainly don't recommend watching copy protected dvds on a tivo, nor do I recommend downloading any copyrighted material unless you have purchased it.


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

djenk2:

The copy command seems to work for me. What might be the difference is that I'm combining multiple titles (ie - several episodes) and it looks like you're combining multiple parts of one title. The naming convention is different.

I do this to combine titles:
Copy /b VTS_01_1.VOB+VTS_02_1.VOB+VTS_03_1.VOB MovieFile.mpg

You would need to do this to combine multiple parts of one title:
Copy /b VTS_01_1.VOB+VTS_01_2.VOB+VTS_01_3.VOB MovieFile.mpg

Of course, if I'm wrong it wouldn't be the first time and it won't be the last.


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

Shanezam203 said:


> I used DVD shrink andon my PC I now have a folder with the DVD name and in it is a folder for Audio and one for Video.
> 
> Inside the Video is 4gig of individual files, what do I need to do so this is 1 file, and how do I then convert it to .tivo or something that the Tivo will read?
> 
> Thank you, I am making progress.


In DVD Shrink, go to: Edit -> Preferences 
Select "Output Files" tab and UN-check the setting to Split VOB files into 1GB size chunks.

Re-run DVD shrink and you'll have 1 big VOB file.
Change the extension to .MPG and rename the file to match the movie name.

Some caveats:

DVD shrink may have issues - you may need DVD Fab to rip first
Resulting MPG may have playback issues on the TiVo - I find that I have to run some files through VideoRedo (Quick stream fix)


----------



## djenk2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ckought:

Your suggestion worked. I really feel stupid not seeing the difference. Once I got the names right all worked like it should. Computers don't take any $%^& off of anybody. THANKS ...


----------



## djenk2 (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at these URL and see if they meet your needs.

http://www.effectmatrix.com/total-video-converter/
or
http://www.dvdfab.com/video-converter.htm


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

djenk2 said:


> Try using DVDFab to copy the DVD to hard drive and then use VideoReDo TVSuite to convert those .vob files to a .mpg or .tivo file and then use TivoDesktop to share the .mpg file to tivo. There might be an easier way but that is how I've been doing it.


I have DVD Fab, AnyDVD and Total Video Converter...

Which should I use and what format do my videos need to be in?

Not a single one of my videos below show up on my Tivo but I can play them on my PC. 










Thanks, 
Shane


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Videos need to be in MPEG-2 (.mpg) format in order for you to see them on the Tivo.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

steve614 said:


> Videos need to be in MPEG-2 (.mpg) format in order for you to see them on the Tivo.


It's finally working! I can play my video's on my Tivo, thank you. :up:
Total Video Converter did it, thank you!


----------



## johnjay829 (Jan 3, 2007)

check out pytivo no extra conversions needed it does it all


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

johnjay829 said:


> check out pytivo no extra conversions needed it does it all


I've attempted twice to read up on pytivo and install but it looks very complicated for me. Is there anyone that can assist me in setting it up on IM or a gotomeeting? 

I have the below formats and all work on my PC, but my goal is to get them to play in either iTunes for Apple TV or Ultimatly Tivo because I have it wired in every room.

Can anyone assist?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

never mind made a different post of the same


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Shanezam203 said:


> I've attempted twice to read up on pytivo and install but it looks very complicated for me. Is there anyone that can assist me in setting it up on IM or a gotomeeting?
> 
> I have the below formats and all work on my PC, but my goal is to get them to play in either iTunes for Apple TV or Ultimatly Tivo because I have it wired in every room.
> 
> Can anyone assist?


Try read this it might help.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469354


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

caddyroger said:


> Try read this it might help.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469354


I looked at it a few times, and searched some more & it is too complicated for me. Maybe I will attempt to install it again another time.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

My trial period of Total Video Recorder is up, before I pay the $30, is there anything Free that will convert media to .Tivo format as easily as TVR for $30?

Thank you,

Shane


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

No need to convert your media to .tivo format. TiVo is perfectly happy with .mpg files. Tivo Desktop, pyTivo, Streambaby (all free) will transfer .mpg files to your TiVo with no problems.

What format are your media files in now? If they are already .mpg then you don't need anything to convert them.

If they are not .mpg files then there should be lots of options, depending on the format you need to convert to .mpg.

Bob


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

bobfrank said:


> No need to convert your media to .tivo format. TiVo is perfectly happy with .mpg files. Tivo Desktop, pyTivo, Streambaby (all free) will transfer .mpg files to your TiVo with no problems.
> 
> What format are your media files in now? If they are already .mpg then you don't need anything to convert them.
> 
> ...


Most of my Media is in iTunes MPEG 4 format, I am not able to view that in My Tivo Recordings folder and watch on my Tivo.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

1. PyTivo can handle an MPEG4 input, and transfer it to the TiVo. It will have to be transcoded on the fly, unless you push the video rather than pulling it. This will probably take a long time. Pushing requires the video be H.264, which your videos may or may not be.

2. The most recent version of VideoRedo can recode .mp4 files.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

How much space does 1 DVD take on a pc, typically around a gig or what?

Curious how big of a hard drive I may need for 100 DVD's.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The capacity of a single-layer DVD is 4.7 GBs. The main movie will be encoded to take up most of that. And many discs are double-layered.

But if you're reencoding, you can make the size whatever you want (trading off size for quality), so there's no "typical" size.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> How much space does 1 DVD take on a pc, typically around a gig or what?
> 
> Curious how big of a hard drive I may need for 100 DVD's.


The movies alone (in my collection) ripped straight off the DVD are in the 5 to 6 Gig range.
If you intend to rip the entire DVD to the PC, then allow at least 8 Gigs of space per DVD.

If you only intend to rip the movies for Tivo, then you can re-encode them to an H264 (.mp4) format without losing much quality (IMO). That alone will reduce the file size some. You would just have to use pyTivo to push them to the Tivo.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anybody tried taking the composite output of a DVD player and running it into a Tivo? I've done this with a VCR to Tivo setup but I'm curious as to what sort of video quality one might expect going from DVD to Tivo.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Shanezam203 said:


> How much space does 1 DVD take on a pc, typically around a gig or what?
> 
> Curious how big of a hard drive I may need for 100 DVD's.


Using Handbrake to rip my DVDs at a quality setting the Handbrake folks say is basically indistinguishable from the original (RF=18) - my h.264 rips are generally under 2 gigs, and often below 1.5.

A long movie will be bigger, of course - my rip of The Sound of Music is about 2.6 gigs. Animated features will generally be smaller because there's less detail, so they need fewer bits for a given quality setting.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Great thanks guys, I may try to rip a few this week and back up some of my DVD's to my Computer & then get a 1 or 2tb external drive if this works out for me.


----------

